# No-Bake Pizza Appetizer



## BakersDozen (Jun 23, 2006)

No Bake Pizza Appetizer

"This is a pizza bread crust slathered with spinach dip and covered with scrumptious toppings: broccoli, chicken or turkey, green onions, and tomato."

Original recipe yield: 8 servings.
Prep Time: 5 Minutes
Ready In: 5 Minutes
Servings: 8 

a.. 1 cup prepared spinach dip
b.. 1 (10 ounce) package prepared pizza crust
c.. 1 cup chopped broccoli
d.. 1 cup cooked and cubed chicken
e.. 1/3 cup chopped green onions
f.. 1 tomato, seeded and chopped

Spread spinach dip evenly over the pizza crust to within 1/2 inch of the edge. Top with broccoli, chicken, green onions and tomato. Cut into wedges to serve.


----------



## velochic (Jun 24, 2006)

Is this served cold?  Room temp?  It has some very yummy fresh ingredients in it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 24, 2006)

I really like the ingredients, but to be honest I'd still run it under the broiler to heat it up.  Cold pizza crust covered with cold vegetables (not to mention no cheese!) definitely wouldn't be a favorite of mine.  At the very least, heating this up would help the vegetables to adhere to the crust instead of falling off at every bite.


----------



## BakersDozen (Jun 24, 2006)

*Cold or warm...*

I usually serve as it...freshly made of course, but I imagine you could heat it alittle or even change ingredients to suit your family.


----------



## rickell (Jun 28, 2006)

*Sounds Good*

I Have Mades Something Sorts Like This But Spread Cream
Cheese Mixed With A Ranch Dressing Pack I Really Like
The Spinach Dip Idea.   What Do You Think About Using
Dill Dip Too?


----------



## letscook (Jun 28, 2006)

I have done this many times only instead of the pizza crust - I use a package of cresent rolls and not separte them , place them on a cookie sheet - pinch the seams together and then bake it according to package.  i watch it in my oven -In mine it gets done a little quicker.  I have used the cream cheese and ranch dip  and also the spinach dip.
love the spinach dip with artichokes hearts and feta cheese as an appitizer.


----------



## mish (Jun 28, 2006)

http://appetizer.allrecipes.com/az/NBkPizzpptizr.asp


----------

